# R5 Question about Eye Focus and Exposure



## Hector1970 (Jan 1, 2023)

Hi - This maybe a RTFM question but I can't spot it.
When I'm using the R5 I'm using single point spot metering mode for exposure. So when I'm eye tracking exposure is taken from the centre of the image.
What I'd like to be able to do if for it to take the exposure from the point its tracking (generally for the face).
This is for theatre work (just amateur dramatics - photography is just a hobby). The R5 is great for tracking eyes but if the actor moves it tracks the face but exposure if from the centre which maybe the dark background. I have to try to keep the camera moving with the face to get good exposure.
I know I can do centre weighted or average metering but I find spot metering works best.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2023)

You may want to try evaluative metering, since that is weighted to the selected AF point. Spot metering on the R5 will always be the center of the field, as stated in the full specifications:



> Real-time with image sensor, 384-zone metering. (1) Evaluative metering (linked to All AF points) (2) Partial metering (approx. 6.1% of viewfinder at centre) *(3) Spot metering: Centre spot metering (approx. 3.1% viewfinder at centre) AF point-linked spot metering not provided *(4) Centre weighted average metering.



Note that the same is true for the R3 (although the center spot is a little tighter). For Canon DSLRs, AF point-linked spot metering was solely found in 1-series bodies (and was a feature I frequently used on mine). So far, none of the Canon MILCs have spot metering linked to the AF point. Maybe on the R1, time will tell.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 1, 2023)

neuroanatomist said:


> You may want to try evaluative metering, since that is weighted to the selected AF point. Spot metering on the R5 will always be the center of the field, as stated in the full specifications:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the same is true for the R3 (although the center spot is a little tighter). For Canon DSLRs, AF point-linked spot metering was solely found in 1-series bodies (and was a feature I frequently used on mine). So far, none of the Canon MILCs have spot metering linked to the AF point. Maybe on the R1, time will tell.


Thanks for that. I will try that next time out. I've probably tried everything in the past but got stuck on spot metering (before I had eye focus). I didn't know evaluative was weighted on the selected AF point (which previously has been the centre point).


----------

